# Midwest Furfest Carpool!



## adamskient (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there! 

I'm heading to MFF from East Troy, WI. Here's the idea - I drive a '93 Buick Roadmaster Estate wagon (it's huge!), and so far it's just me in it. I figured it would be a bit more eco-friendly, not to mention more fun, to have some other folks along for the ride! I'd be willing to go around 20 or so miles out of the way to pick anyone up if need be. I really hate solo car rides. There's room for 7 other people and some of their stuff. 

Let me know if you'd be interested in carpooling!


----------



## Rikki44 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, I posted in the other thread as well.  I'm definately interested.  I live not too far from you in West Allis.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 27, 2009)

Depending if you're crazy or not, I'm looking to give rides to and from MFF from the *Mid-Michigan* area. I'm in Owosso/Lansing. (I don't want to have to back track too much)   

I have room for 3 people and it'd be awesome if you can donate $$ for gas. It'll cost me about $70 total, with the toll fees included. I'm leaving Thursday afternoon, and coming back early Monday morning.

Message/reply to this if interested.


----------

